# Tips to survive in Australia without a job



## Alice8 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello,

I recently posted this at Backpackerjobsaustralia.net but wanted to share a short and sweet version with my fellow Australia Forum friends:

HOW TO SURVIVE IN AUSTRALIA WITHOUT A JOB?

Here are a few ideas to make a little bit of money and try to survive in Australia when you don't have a real job. Some of these side gigs require a work visa (check with the Australian visa office if you're not sure.)

-Become a babysitter/nanny:

Working as a babysitter or nanny is a good idea, because you could be earning enough pocket money to pay for your rent. Gumtree.com.au or findababysitter.com.au are your best friends. If possible, look for families who live in posher areas (like the Eastern suburbs in Sydney), since they tend to pay better wages. Of course, you have to be a well-groomed, dependable, serious person to become a babysitter. If you love to party all night long, forget about it

-Work as a language tutor:

It goes without saying that you can work as a language tutor only if you speak another language than English. Again, Gumtree is a very good website to find a job as a language tutor, but you could also advertise your services in your local Australian universities. To be a good tutor, you must be a friendly, sociable individual with good language skills. A good way to earn money and make friends at the same time!

-Become a freelancer:

Are you a good writer, or a translator? Can you create nice graphics or websites? Why don't you advertise your services and earn money as a freelancer? You could be your own boss and work from a cafe or even on the beach! The best websites to do that are Peopleperhour, Freelancer and Upwork. Be careful with your taxes, though. You might need to hire a tax advisor to deal with the administrative side of things.

-Self-publish ebooks on Amazon:

Do you love writing? Are you the next J. K. Rowling? Maybe you should self-publish your novels and short stories on Amazon to make money! It's very simple. Just write an amazing novel about your life in Australia (or anything else you like), create a cover, upload your masterpiece to KDP select, advertise it so that people buy your ebook on their Kindle and earn royalties! Of course, you have to be a decent writer, or else you'll get very bad reviews from readers on Amazon&#8230;

-Make stuff and sell it on Etsy:

If you are good with your hands, and you can create nice, cute things like earrings, handbags or pottery, you should definitely try to sell your creations on Etsy to make money and survive in Australia. This very popular website is a goldmine for creative types who can sew, draw, paint or build nice objects to decorate people's homes.

-Sell your services as a handyman/handywoman:

What about painting people's homes to make money? Helping them move their stuff, or assemble their furniture? Or maybe becoming a professional cleaner, or going shopping for the elderly? You only need to invest in your own equipment (tools, paint, maybe a car) and then advertise your services on Gumtree.

-Become a dog walker/dogsitter:

Do you love dogs? If the idea of having to take care of 8 hungry, excited mutts at the same time doesn't scare you, you could work as a dog walker/dogsitter and earn a very decent amount of money. Dog walkers are a common sight in New York or San Francisco, but not so much in Australia. You could be the only one in your neighbourhood and even start a new trend!

I hope these tips will help you make it in Australia, as it's very beautiful, but also very expensive


----------



## DearMartin (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you for these advices ! 

It's real pleasure to read some tips like this !


----------

